# Arrow Backpacker pontoon boat



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I have for sale an Arrow Backpacker pontoon boat. It has never been in the water and only assembled once in my living room. The photo is not mine, but the boat is identical.

These were made mostly for fly fishing, but would be great for paddling around the marsh, lakes or ponds. The whole thing packs into its own backpack and weighs a total of 42 lbs. Goes together in about 15 minutes. I've only disassembled it once, but had no trouble getting it repacked into the backpack.

The pontoons are double-bladder and have no leaks. The boat includes two oars, a foot pump and I'll also include a NIB anchor I purchased separately.

$250

PM if interested.


----------

